

Ask HN: Mojolicious or Catalyst? - dillon

I have been wanting to use Perl for a Web App that I've been wanting to develop. I've brought the frameworks down to Mojolicious or Catalyst. I'd like to use TT2 as the templating, which I know both can do. Or are there any other Perl frameworks that out do both of these?
======
perlcamel
Just compare the websites. <http://mojolicio.us> vs
<http://catalystframework.org>

